# Great Read for All Woodworkers



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. I like his work and probably should read it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kroden

Nice. Did those start shipping yet? Pre-ordered a few months ago and haven't heard (or been paying enough attention to) when the release date was.


----------



## 33706

What exactly IS hybridization?


----------



## Ottacat

What exactly IS hybridization?

This is just Marc's term for using both power tools and hand tools in hobby woodworking. In other words what about 80% of us already do. He basically articulates a set of tools and practices for using each to their best advantage.

I have pre-ordered the book but haven't received it yet. I know you can be the e-book version and get it right away. I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## natenaaron

Hybrid is a buzz word, nothing more. It is used so much it has become meaningless.

I think I will wait to see a few more reviews before buying. I just don't consider the author to be a "hobby" wood worker. Decent teacher…I guess.


----------



## MarkDavisson

I tend to agree with you, natenaaron. Marc has created a niche for himself, and I do applaud him for that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

BigDawg- Thanks for the review. It sounds like a book I would enjoy.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx for the review. I too have been a big fan of his. I bought his woodworking apron and love it. I need to order this book as I forgot to when it was offered a while back. Thx for the reminder.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer

Thanks for the review Shawn! I'm glad you're enjoying the book. As a first-time author, this whole process was very new to me and very different than the "made for the internet" content I typically produce.

For those wondering about their pre-orders, we are starting to ship books this week. We're a very small operation with a lot of orders to fill, so it's going to take a while before we get all of these pre-orders out the door. But folks should start receiving their copies any day now.

People who ordered from Popular Woodworking will most likely receive their orders sooner since PopWW gets the books first.


----------



## tombuhl

I have the book on pre-order and am looking forward to spending some time on it. Being a long-time reader/watcher of Marc's presentations I am not anticipating any major revelations, however, I continue to be surprised at seeing something from a fresh perspective on most of his Guild videos. At times, it might actually be new to me, more often, it is a case of me being ready to process that information based on recent work/challenges of my own.

I'd say, if you enjoy Marc's presentations and "voice," you'll gain value from this book and enjoy the process. However, if you do not have a strong sense of "I like his style," you can probably find equally beneficial information from other books, magazine articles or blogs.

We all have our own comfort zone. Even before I came to know Marc better, I felt that his voice was that of a knowledgeable friend. So I will watch/read his content even if the specific subject does not feel new or especially intriguing at that time. I certainly appreciate the effort he puts in to creating quality material for those who follow along.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the review.


----------



## jacob34

I pre ordered the book and am looking forward to it. I have always felt that Marc has a good way of breaking it down into terms that make sense. thanks for the review Shawn


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for the review.


----------

